# Nuclear Bunker - March 2011



## sidsabbath (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I was fortunate enough to work this weekend at a works depot for Rushcliffe Borough Council.
Whilst working I discovered the old nuclear bunker. Now, as this is still a "live" site, I only took pictures with my point and shoot. You don't want to draw too much attention to yourself do you 

I don't know any history of this depot, and the www doesn't tell you anything either.
The building containing the bunker looks quite new. The depot is the base of Rushcliffe Borough Councils Recycling2go scheme.

In all fairness, there isn't a great deal to see, as most of the rooms down there ane now used for storing archives. The bunker itself has a total of 11 rooms. I didn't take pictures of them all as they were just full of shelves and files 

Anyway, on with the pictures........

Enjoy 


This is the sight that greeted me on driving up towards the main building








Photo of the building containing the bunker







Stairway down to bunker







One of the 3 blast doors







Corridor







One of the rooms, now storing old computers etc







Old aerial wires etc







No idea what this is..... some sort of vent???







Generator shots 

















Filters







Air intake fan








This was my first ever bunker, just wish there was more to see 

Thanks for looking


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 13, 2011)

Presumably this is the local authority control bunker, where they all assemble in the event of a civil emergency. Good shots!
GDZ


----------



## sidsabbath (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi godzilla73,

I would assume that is the case, although the councils main HQ is only a mile away from here. I would love to get a look around there lol


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool stuff, looks quite good that


----------



## V70 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great stuff ! Can't be many folk that get to see that 



>



I think that's either a blast valve or overpressure valve, depending on how the air circulation is set up.

Looks like this company have supplied at least the valves and filters, if not also the blast doors and other fittings too. The Swiss do like their shelters!

http://www.andair.ch/english/pages/shelter/shelter2.html
http://www.andair.ch/english/pages/shelter/shelter3.html


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 15, 2011)

Great to see a fair bit remaining, especially the generator. Looks really good.
Well done, Sid. Fab find.


----------



## sidsabbath (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments. This is the first bunker I have ever found................ must find more


----------



## tommo (Mar 16, 2011)

great find u wont find many like that in such a good condition and nice to see its still being used and maintained


----------



## nelly (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice find mate, brilliant!!!


----------

